# Siemens-kompatible S7-Simulation mit neuen Features



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 
die S7-Simulation *ACCONtrol S7-Win32/SIM* steht Ihnen ab 
sofort in der Version 1.2 mit neuen Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung. 

Sie können jetzt zusätzlich:

ein S7-Programm aus einem S7-Projekt auswählen 
und direkt in die Simulation laden
die Bausteinliste eines S7-Programms (offline) oder 
in der Simulation (online) anzeigen lassen 
alle Anwender-Bausteine (OBs, DBs, FBs, FCs) in der 
Simulation direkt löschen
in der Variablenliste die Operanden direkt auf 0 oder 1 setzen
ACCONtrol S7 ist ein echtes S7-Laufzeitsystem und ermöglicht 
Ihnen damit den optimalen Test Ihrer *S7-Programme*, Ihrer 
*OPC-Anbindung*, Ihrer *BuB-Geräte*, Ihrer *Visualisierung*, 
Ihrer *Rezepturverwaltung* und dergleichen mehr.

*Testen* Sie selbst, wie auch Sie mit ACCONtrol S7 Zeit, 
Geld und Platz sparen können.

Und bestellen Sie Ihre Lizenzen noch heute schnell und 
einfach über unser *Aktionsformular* und sichern Sie sich 
Ihre *Bonus-Lizenzen*.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Jo (20 Dezember 2005)

eine wesentliche Änderung ist auch die Möglichkeit den CPU-Taktmerker zu vereinbaren!
in Menü-Extras->CPU-Basiskonfiguration (Maßeinheit ms einfach ignorieren)
mfG. Jo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2005)

Jo schrieb:
			
		

> eine wesentliche Änderung ist auch die Möglichkeit den CPU-Taktmerker zu vereinbaren! in Menü-Extras->CPU-Basiskonfiguration


Haben wir ganz vergessen zu Erwähnen.



> (Maßeinheit ms einfach ignorieren)


  Wird in der nächsten Version nicht mehr dastehen.


----------



## Lazarus™ (28 Dezember 2005)

Und ACCONtrol funzt Supi unter VMWare...  Somit kann man dann auch mal checken, wie sich mehrere Steuerungen gleichzeitig in der Visu verhalten etc. Zuletzt getestet 12 Sps'en gleichzeitig...  Dann gab mein Wirt auf ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Dezember 2005)

@Lazarus™
So eine Nachricht ist uns doch die auf der SPS-Messe nicht abgeholte Tasse wert    Einfach bei mir per pn melden und Anschrift durchgeben. 
Bei pn an Sie kommt leider immer ein Fehler. Liegt veilleicht am ™  :roll: :?:


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

kann ich auch mit einen opc-server an acontrol anbinden zwecks test meiner opc-verbindungen?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## seeba (2 Januar 2006)

JürgenL schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich auch mit einen opc-server an acontrol anbinden zwecks test meiner opc-verbindungen?
> 
> mfg Jürgen



Natürlich!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich!



Danke für die Antwort, aber so *natürlich* ist das nicht. Mit der PLCSIM gehts nicht, zumindest habe ich da nicht hinbekommen.

MfG Jürgen


----------



## seeba (3 Januar 2006)

JürgenL schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PLCSIM find ich auch nicht so toll... irgendwie total unoffen für Fremdanwendungen! Es gibt zwar so ein komisches ActiveX oder sowas, aber was soll man damit anfangen?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

JürgenL schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich auch mit einen opc-server an acontrol anbinden zwecks test meiner opc-verbindungen?
> 
> mfg Jürgen



Hallo, 

Ihre Frage ist ja schon beantwortet ... dazu 
noch ein paar Informationen:

Mit ACCONtrol können Sie kommunizieren wie 
mit einer richtigen SPS: Über Ethernet oder über 
das MPI-Protokoll extern oder rechnerintern. 
So funktioniert jede Software mit korrekter 
S7-Anbindung und damit auch Ihr OPC-Server 
mit ACCONtrol ... als breite Einsatzmöglichkeiten 
für die Anwender statt einer herstellerspezifischen 
Insellösung.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Seppl (7 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ja, die accontrol sieht schon gut.

Frage dazu: Kann man auch zwischen den Datenaustausch zwischen Accontrol und realen Steuerungen per Send/Receive testen oder gar mit 2 Accontrols ganz ohne SPS?

Ciao

Seppl


----------



## seeba (7 Januar 2006)

Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ja, die accontrol sieht schon gut.
> 
> ...



Sollte funktionieren, oder, deltalogic?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte funktionieren, oder, deltalogic?



Hallo Seeba, hallo Seppl,

ja, die entsprechenden Bausteine sind implementiert, so
dass mehrere S7-Simulationen ACCONtrol untereinander 
oder mit Hardware-SPSen Daten austauschen können.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Januar 2006)

Zu beachten ist nur, dass die ACCONtrol-Instanzen normalerweise auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern laufen müssen. Grund: Es wird ganz normal über RFC1006 (ISO on Top of TCP) mittels Port 102 kommuniziert. Auf einem System kann aber nur eine Programminstanz an einem Port auf eingehenden Verbindungen warten. Normalerweise bedeutet, dass mit Hilfe von VMWare mehrere Instanzen auf einem PC gleichzeitig laufen können.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

High,

arbeitet diese Accontrol auch mit SIMIT zusammen?

Dann könnte man die Anlage und die SPS auf einem PC simulieren ohne die Einschränkungen von PlcSim.

Gruß

Manfred


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Januar 2006)

Manfred schrieb:
			
		

> arbeitet diese Accontrol auch mit SIMIT zusammen?



Hallo Manfred,

muss ich erst rausfinden. Wenn SIMIT direkt mit der 
S7-PLCSIM "verheiratet" ist eher nicht. Wenn SIMIT 
auch zusammen mit realen S7-Steuerungen läuft,
dann auch mit ACCONtrol. Verbindliche Antwort folgt.

Für den Ausbildungsbereich bieten wir als Alternative zu 
SIMIT unsere virtuellen Prozessmodelle ProMod-Pro an:

http://www.deltalogic.de/des/promod-pro-des.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## herbert (15 März 2006)

*Examples*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde gern einen Datenaustausch oder Verbindungsaufbau zwischen 2 Accontrols ganz ohne SPS testen. Habe eine Accontrol auf dem Betriebssystem und eine Accontrol in der VMware(XPProf.). Das Siemens Beispielprojekt im Ordner (EXAMPLES --> exie) habe ich mal verwendet und auch einige selbsterstellte Projekte. Klappt aber bei mir nicht.
Da in diesem Beitrag schon einige dies mit Erfolg zustande gebracht haben, bräuchte ich mal einen Tipp oder ein Beispielprojekt.

Danke schon mal!


----------

